# Toners?



## sel00187 (Aug 24, 2006)

I used to use a toner by L'oreal but when I finished the bottle i never got another one. I've got Lush's Eau Roma Water toner and use that sometimes, but Ive just bought another one today by Olay because I thought of the Cleanser, Toner, Moisterisor (sp?) and I thought it was time to give it a go again. but I dont really know what toners do and why i really need one? any one help thanks x


----------



## girlstar (Aug 24, 2006)

They exfoliate, and close the pores/tighten the skin. I don't know exactly why or how they do it, but I do know they usually have alcohol in them.

I use Clinique's three step system, with their acne facewash.. it's been working pretty well for me!


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 24, 2006)

you really don't need one if your facewash is worth it's weight!  

I would recomed using a serum that you leave on your skin insted.  You are getting way more benefit from that then just swiping a alcohol based liquid over your pores.  Everyone can benefit from a anitoxident serum.

What type of skin do you have? 

\


----------



## sel00187 (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks for replying girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i have normal skin i would say. i have quite a few breakouts and my skin can get a bit dry at the top of my nose, but really my skins ok i think. i usually get normal/dry combination skin cleansers.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 24, 2006)

*i'm an esthetician*

no, you absolutely need a toner. they don't exfoliate and they have a different purpose than a cleanser. *sigh* 

toners are used to rebalance the skin's natural acidic ph. when you cleanse you strip off the acid mantle and you need to replace it. it's a protective barrier that is nessesary for good skin health. that's is where toner comes in. so you need to cleanse, tone and moisturize in separate steps. those mixed step products are as useless as 2 in 1 shampoo/conditioner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  also, make sure your toner does not contain alcohol. alcohol dries out the skin and makes it produce even more sebum. your face will be an oil slick by mid-day.


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 24, 2006)

I never use toner, but I always use a serum product after cleansing.  

I have beautiful glowing skin sans toner.


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Aug 24, 2006)

i started using this one toner which is so good it doesnt burn when i use it at all I love it!!!its called Balancing Facial Tonic, by Boscia.....Very good!!!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sewpunk* 
_I never use toner, but I always use a serum product after cleansing.  

I have beautiful glowing skin sans toner._

 

serums are wonderful things. they basically are concentrated vitamins and minerals that help the skin repair and renew itself. which is why you have glowing skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it sounds like you have problem-free skin. lucky you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a toner is still recommeded for most skin care routines, but if you are fine without it, don't use it.


----------



## sel00187 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm using Olay's daily facials clarify balancing milk and follwing it up with Olay's daily facials clarify purifying toner and then using Olay complete care multi-radiance moisterioser (sp?) I love Olay's products.


----------

